# Huge Schulzei?



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Found these crypts. They are large. the tallest is more the 1 foot. Its leaves has olive green color top and red color bottom. minimal bullation. I thought it was affinis. But some of them have pattern on it that looks like schulzei not far from this location. Unfortunately I couldn't find any flower.

What do you guys think?














































Yoong


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

yeap, its Schulzei.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

cool grab i wish i lived were crypts grew wild :O


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

crypts said:


> yeap, its Schulzei.


Thanks. Have you tried growing them submerge before?

Yoong


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> cool grab i wish i lived were crypts grew wild :O


It is not easy to find crypts here. Only few of the crazy hobbist wonder around blindly for crypts. I had a few unfruitful trips before and had I gave up looking around my area as it is too developed and chances of finding crypts are low.

There are plenty of deforestation and construction in Malaysia and I fear that the site will be lost to civilisation soon.

Yoong


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Yoong said:


> Thanks. Have you tried growing them submerge before?
> 
> Yoong


Tried but failed, i growing them emerge now. Its no an easy crypt to cultivate


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Take a good look at thier leaves. THEY HAVE BRIGHT RED MARKING. That is something I have not seen before. Simply Beautiful.



















Yoong


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Yoong,

That might be a nurii population with broad leaves...


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Yoong,
> 
> That might be a nurii population with broad leaves...


Kai,
Thanks for your input. Really dont know what it is. my bet is on schulzei. Let try to flower it to confirm what it is.

Yoong


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Yoong said:


> Take a good look at thier leaves. THEY HAVE BRIGHT RED MARKING. That is something I have not seen before. Simply Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Yoong, I have seen this red marking before. Yup, its _C. shulzei_. Nice collection.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

junglemike said:


> Hi Yoong, I have seen this red marking before. Yup, its _C. shulzei_. Nice collection.


Mike,
Thanks for the input. I will try to flower them to confirm it.

In fact I was in Kuching over the weekend. Went for jungle trekking instead of crypt hunting. Found 6types of pitchers on a single track. I was so amazed. When I came back to Kuching wanted to buy the cultivated one, I can't find any nursery selling them. Should have contacted you before I went.

Sarawak is really blessed for its natural habitat. I hope it can be kept that way for as long as possible as there are plenty of constructions going on there too.

Yoong


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Yoong said:


> Found 6types of pitchers on a single track. I was so amazed. When I came back to Kuching wanted to buy the cultivated one, I can't find any nursery selling them.


Yoong, I sent you a PM...


----------

